# What will be your fursona's song theme?



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 5, 2017)

*Unquestionably, mine would be this! i found it in a youtube tutorial *
*






*


----------



## Astus (Nov 6, 2017)

For my sona using the standard model 3 version of him....







For all of those badass moments 






For all the moments inbetween


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Heh. I pretty much already have one. 

www.furaffinity.net: Drake's Theme, By TigerBren by Yakamaru


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

It really depends on what part of Coma's backstory I'm working on.   I would probably put a list of a dozen tracks down, if that was the case.  Each "scene" has its own speed and environment, and I listen to particular music to create those environments. 

I'd actually have to sit down with my playlists, to see if there is a single all-encompassing track.  I don't think I could find something that complex, honestly.  

I'll revisit this thread later, if I find one.


----------



## modfox (Nov 6, 2017)

and maybe this one


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 6, 2017)

Werewolf? Check.

Sociopath? Check.

Creepy theme music?






Check

But like others said~ could think of many many tunes. It. Simply. All. Just. Depends. On. What. The. Scene. Is. ^^


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 7, 2017)

Here, I'll let these guys play it for ya. One of my favorite tunes.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 7, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Here, I'll let these guys play it for ya. One of my favorite tunes.



That is very relaxing.  I just woke up, and almost fell back asleep lol.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 7, 2017)

This week, I feel that "Safe & Sound" by William Joseph is the best match. A beautiful song with a touch of loss. Reminds me of a soldier finally returning home. 
https://music.amazon.com/albums/B009Y4GYX0?trackAsin=B009Y4GZAC&ref=dm_sh_1SS3CaLLoK9B429qRTWiTVSNH


----------



## Alexander001 (Nov 7, 2017)

here's mine a wonderfully delightful song that i will burst into song every time it's played.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ehh... Kinda depends what mood I'm in...
Dogryme isn't the most cheerful of fellows, certainly not confident in his own abilities. Betray and Degrade by Seether fits him as an NPC.
As the Hero, Dyatlov Pass by Deroc, probably. Alternatively, Carry The Sun by The Glitch Mob.
As a Villain?... Duality by Slipknot. Alternatively Firestarter by The Prodigy, or Edge of the Earth by Thirty Seconds to Mars.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 9, 2017)

This song choice makes more sense if you know the story behind mine.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This song choice makes more sense if you know the story behind mine.



That's some incredible animation, and quite a symbolic ending.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 9, 2017)

There’s actually multiple that would be my themes, but it depends highly on my mood and the situation =P


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 9, 2017)

One song for the both of mine


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 9, 2017)

I've went through hundreds of songs over this past week. Some I didn't like a particular line due to irrelevance, others I didn't think set the right pace.  It went completely down to using a song without the original video, so that the words meant more than the story in the video. 

Edit...  I listened to it a few more times. Don't like that one, either.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## closetcutie (Nov 14, 2017)

Music to my ears lmao <3


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 17, 2017)

This is pretty much become Kili's theme:






And here's a theme for more badass moments:


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 17, 2017)

Just a ton of 80's rock


----------



## Dox-Tucy (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Nov 17, 2017)

I like italo disco, heavy metal, 80's, 70's, 90's, ACDC, so the themesong of Nimilex the wolf should be:






or:










and if Nimilex ever decides to become russian it will be:


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 17, 2017)

Or






I’ve been really into these lately


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 17, 2017)

A fourteen minute MP3 file of me screeching continuously


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

mines easy 



  Sizer along side ALL my charcters like the club stuff and even the most evil even the most heartless anti heros of my cartoons like this music hear


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## 134 (Nov 20, 2017)

I have found a Themesong for a Fox. Not for my Fursona but if theres a fox around who likes this you can have it.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 23, 2017)

Okay, this can be either a new/alternate theme for Kili, or for his setting as a whole:


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 24, 2017)

That would be


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 24, 2017)

There's no perfect choice for this particular alternate persona-character, but after rejecting Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 as far too obvious for a cartoon jackrabbit, how about this instead:




Francis Poulenc - _Divertissement_ (second movement from _Sextet for Piano, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, and French Horn in C Major_)
(best approached with synesthesia)


----------



## Pompadork (Nov 27, 2017)




----------

